# Cars at the beach



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, the 'beach' had room for two swimmers so I figured it would be ok too have two cars. My friend "Small scale John" likes putting LEDs in my cars so this is another pair. I think it fills the tired corner of the layout with a little something. John's own layout is at http://www.narwy.ca/


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nice, were is the GG-1


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Nick. I mislead you somewhere along the line but I'm the only person in my area who didn't buy one - made by somebody. There are three different manufactures aren't there? Anyway, it's hardly a prairie branch-line locomotive. But then, neither is the 630. 

Dave


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Those tied into your system, or on battery power?


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 3V DC circuit under the layout as well as a 9 volt line. The 3V network runs all the LEDs and the 9V system is used on the 12 volt lamps. Never had a burnout yet.

This is the Pearson (foreground) and Hudson's Mill area of the layout. Not quite as pretty when you stand back and see all the junk I have down here. Ceiling in the spring. Yes, I can get it up there.









Dave


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By dawinter on 30 Jan 2010 06:30 PM 


Sorry Nick. I mislead you somewhere along the line but I'm the only person in my area who didn't buy one - made by somebody. There are three different manufactures aren't there? Anyway, it's hardly a prairie branch-line locomotive. But then, neither is the 630. 

Dave 

630 would be cool Dave







Hopefully someone will smarten up and do one........


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice effects with the LEDs. Ya a 630 man love to see that. Later RJD


----------

